# Conure



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Im getting a greencheek conure in 2 weeks Just wondering what you all put in the bottoms of your cages. I hear some use newspaper and others say sand paper.Also do any of you own a conure if so any tips on how you care for them


----------



## sazzalou (Feb 14, 2008)

newspaper for me or old magazines always have used these all with my birds.


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks will use newspaper then


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

we use newspaper too


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

We always use newspaper for our birds, although we did use lining paper years back in a cockatoo's cage as he was always getting dirty feathers from the newspaper print.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i use sand paper so can pick sand&grit off..
i also sprinkle grit on sand paper so more fun for them&also helps there digestive sytoms&sharpins claws.thats why i use sand paper&also sprinkle grit all over the sand paper..
i used to have conure..what do u need to no as u asking for advice??


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Got my conure on sunday and she is so sweetOnly thing is she likes to biteI let her out of cage today and she landed on my arm then bit my thumb Has any of you had this. Wots the best thing to do if thay bite Alison


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

as hard as it sounds ya have to let him do it, and when he does push your hand towards him which usually makes them let go. they are like children its all for reaction so if ya say ouch! n jump up n down cos he hurt ya he got what he wanted! they are clever buggers


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok will give it a goWill try putting pics in pic section soon Thanks Alison


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a sun conure and he gets nippy sometimes too. On the other hand my 3 yr old and him have quite the love affair and he has NEVER bit him. It is like he knows. Like was said if you pull back and go ouch. They have the upper hand. You need to have no reaction, just a simple. No bite or something.


----------

